# Wrigley Field Bleacher Seat Emperor



## Tanner (Feb 6, 2008)

I gave this to my Nephew for his birthday as he is a huge Cub fan.  I got a few free tickets from a vendor every year and took my brother and our sons to the game when we lived there.  Itâ€™s an awesome stadium!  I purchased the wood from a guy online.  It came with a MLB Hologram authenticating the wood as being there since 1914. The bleachers were replaced a couple years ago.  I didnâ€™t cut it at an angle, however it came out that way.  Iâ€™m going to try one of those Baseball Bat pens next with some of the wood thatâ€™s left.  Anyway, I thought it was good enough to share.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 6, 2008)

I would think that might go into four figures in the Chicago market, at a baseball memorabilia show.[:0][:0][:0]

Hope your nephew appreciates it!!!


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 6, 2008)

I love History and boy is there some there.  94 years!  

The pen came out Great!  Excellent job.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 6, 2008)

Shades of Banks,Santo,Sosa and Hartnett. Also the home of the "Called" Homer by Ruth....yes in the Chi-town market 4 figures could be reached easy.BTW NPGJ.


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 6, 2008)

I would love a couple of pieces of wood from those bleachers. Two of my sons and I are diehard Cub fans([:I]).  Beautiful pen and great work. Thank you for sharing.

Mike


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Beautiful work and result, Tim.  Any idea what kind of wood that is?  Hard to believe it once held people's keisters.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Proud_Poppa_of_2_
> 
> Beautiful work and result, Tim.  Any idea what kind of wood that is?  Hard to believe it once held people's keisters.



Nah, the "bleacher bums" never sat down!!!  They are only there to catch home runs and drink beer -------- not, necessarily in that order!


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 6, 2008)

Ed, Is that the voice of experience? [8D][}]

Mike


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 6, 2008)

You BETCHA - But I was too young!!!


----------



## Tanner (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know what type of wood it is, however I did smell beer when I was turning it.[]  Honestly, I don't know if beer could penetrate all those layers of paint that's on.


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 6, 2008)

Careful, there's probably plenty of lead in those early coats of paint!!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 6, 2008)

Probably "crotch" wood of some sort.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> Careful, there's probably plenty of lead in those early coats of paint!!!


Yeah, I sliced the top and bottom off on the bandsaw before I started on it.  The wood is over 1 1/2" thick.


----------



## R2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bet you had a ball making that. Absolutely beautiful pen. One of the few I've seen where that kit really matches a more figured timber.[^]


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tim, that is a great looking pen, goes real well with that kit.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 6, 2008)

Deep to left field. Way back, waaaaay back. It's outta here. That pen's a home run.


----------



## CaptG (Feb 6, 2008)

Outstanding pen.  I would have had a hard time parting with that one.


----------



## VisExp (Feb 6, 2008)

Beautiful pen, made more so by the history behind it.  A wonderful gift!


----------



## MikeInMo (Feb 13, 2008)

I knew there were some twisted types here, but I didn't realize the depth of dementia until I read multiple people admitting to being cubs fans in a public forum.  [:0][:0][:0]&lt;shudder&gt;

Now if that pen was made of the bleacher wood from Busch Stadium, that would be a thing of value...Think of the players, great plays and [8D]WORLD SERIES CHAMPIONSHIPS[8D] that pen would have been a part of.

Nice looking pen by the way...


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, beautiful pen. What vender did the wood come from?


----------



## simomatra (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautiful pen well made with lots of history definitely one to become an heirloom


----------



## johncrane (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes a fantastic kit match up and even better some great history easy a four figure pen you've done a great job Tim!


----------



## Ligget (Feb 14, 2008)

Fantastic pen and history![:0][]


----------



## JohnU (Feb 14, 2008)

A perfect pen kit and color for that wood.  Nice job!


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 14, 2008)

That is something!  What a great gift,  beyond great.  I hope your nephew knows what he is getting. 
Yankee stadium is coming down next year, can we all chip in and buy a broken seat or two?    I got a feeling they will be selling the freaken bricks out of that place and everything will cost a pretty penny


----------



## bitshird (Feb 14, 2008)

Stunning combination, the wood, the kit and the history, man what a great pen,your Nephew should be pleased and impressed! [8D]


----------



## stoneman (Feb 14, 2008)

Really nice job on the pen. Great history!


----------



## richstick1 (Feb 14, 2008)

That pen is awesome - could you do me a favor and PM me the source of that wood?  I'm a DIEHARD Cubbie fan, and would love to get ahold of some.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 15, 2008)

That is an awesome pen and an even more awesome gift.

I would love to get some of that wood, if you'd be willing to tell me (pm) the name of the source.


----------

